

LTE core network embedded on RaspberryPi - michael_h
http://www.telecoms.com/142362/lte-core-network-embedded-on-raspberry-pi/

======
michael_h
Additionally: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W5NpFi-YPs>

